# [solved] email (kmail oder evolution) will nicht mehr

## Obelix

Hi!

Seit heute mittag geht bei mir kein email Programm mehr. Ich habe mich schon gewundert, dass es "so ruhig" geworden ist nachmittags, bis ich dann sehr spät gemerkt habe, dass kontakt/kmail nichts mehr empfängt.

Ich hätte dann versucht evolution zu verwenden (eingerichtet habe ich das schon vor ein paar Tagen), aber das kackt mit folgender Meldung ab:

```
RSS Plugin enabled (evolution 3.2, evolution-rss 0.3.91)

Evolution-tray plugin enabled.

(evolution:7322): e-menu-tool-button.c-CRITICAL **: menu_tool_button_clone_image: assertion `image_type == GTK_IMAGE_ICON_NAME' failed

(evolution:7322): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_show: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

Reading RSS articles...

feed KDE news

feed KDE-Look org Content

feed RSS-Feed - die neusten Meldungen von STERN DE

feed heise online News

feed KDE-Apps org Content

feed Planet KDE

(evolution:7322): libnotify-WARNING **: Failed to connect to proxy

feed Planet KDE #1

```

Von kontakt bekomme ich überhaupt keine Rückmeldung. Weder in /var/log/messages noch in einer shell, selbst wenn ich es mit --nofork starte. Ein sehr schweigsames Programm...

ich erinnere mich noch schwach, dass irgend eine Bibliothek heute ein update wollte. Aber ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, welche genau. Ich tippe mal verschärft auf irgendwas, das mit emails zu tun hat  :Wink: 

Fällt jemandem was dazu ein?

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Obelix wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ich erinnere mich noch schwach, dass irgend eine Bibliothek heute ein update wollte. Aber ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, welche genau. Ich tippe mal verschärft auf irgendwas, das mit emails zu tun hat 
> 
> Fällt jemandem was dazu ein?

 

genlop -l zeigt dir an was du wann emergert hast.

revdep-rebuild hast du auch schon laufen lassen?

MfG

----------

## Josef.95

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> genlop -l zeigt dir an was du wann emergert hast. 

  Dies lässt sich zeitlich sogar ein wenig eingrenzen,

zb 

```
genlop -l --date 2 days ago
```

 :)

........................................................................................

 *Obelix wrote:*   

> Von kontakt bekomme ich überhaupt keine Rückmeldung. Weder in /var/log/messages noch in einer shell, selbst wenn ich es mit --nofork starte. Ein sehr schweigsames Programm... 

  Bezüglich kmail erhältst du wahrscheinlich mehr Output wenn du kmail  (anstatt kontact ) direkt startest.

Zudem schau doch auch mal ob in der ~/.xsession-errors was hilfreiches mit dabei ist (oder hinzukommt wenn du kmail startest).

----------

## Obelix

genlop habe ich gerade installiert und konnte damit feststellen, dass ich (neben ein paar qt Paketen)

kde-base/kdepim-common-libs-4.8.3-r1

installiert habe.

Meldung in der konsole:

```
kmail2(16617)/kdepimlibs (mailtransport): Could not access Outbox

```

Einträge in der .xsession-errors

```
Known subscriber "kmail2" subscribes again 

Known subscriber "kmail2" subscribes again 

[/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub] virtual void Soprano::Server::LocalServer::incomingConnection(quintptr)

[/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub] void Soprano::Server::ServerCorePrivate::addConnection(Soprano::Server::ServerConnection*) New connection. New count: 11

[/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub] Soprano::ODBC::Connection::Connection() Soprano::Server::ServerConnection(0x7f24c452b280)

Known subscriber "kmail2" subscribes again 

Known subscriber "kmail2" subscribes again 

[/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub] virtual void Soprano::Server::LocalServer::incomingConnection(quintptr)

[/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub] void Soprano::Server::ServerCorePrivate::addConnection(Soprano::Server::ServerConnection*) New connection. New count: 12

[/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub] Soprano::ODBC::Connection::Connection() Soprano::Server::ServerConnection(0x8a8d10)

kwin(2666) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, ASN: 4294967295

kwin(2666) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, final: 'ID: 111149074 ;WMCLASS: "kmail" : "kmail" ;Caption: "KMail" ' : 42393489

kwin(2666) KWin::Workspace::allowClientActivation: Activation, compared: 'ID: 111149074 ;WMCLASS: "kmail" : "kmail" ;Caption: "KMail" ' : 42393489 : 42393343 : true

kwin(2666) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  2 desktops:  4

kwin(2666) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

Database "/home/obelix/.local/share/akonadi/akonadi.db" opened using driver "QSQLITE3" 

kwin(2666) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, ASN: 4294967295

kwin(2666) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, final: 'ID: 111149156 ;WMCLASS: "kmail" : "kmail" ;Caption: "Tip of the Day – KMail" ' : 42393903

kwin(2666) KWin::Workspace::allowClientActivation: Activation: Belongs to active application

kwin(2666) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  2 desktops:  4

kwin(2666) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(2666) KWin::Workspace::allowFullClientRaising: Raising: Belongs to active application

Database "/home/obelix/.local/share/akonadi/akonadi.db" opened using driver "QSQLITE3" 

[/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub] virtual void Soprano::Server::LocalServer::incomingConnection(quintptr)

[/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub] void Soprano::Server::ServerCorePrivate::addConnection(Soprano::Server::ServerConnection*) New connection. New count: 13

[/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub] Soprano::ODBC::Connection::Connection() Soprano::Server::ServerConnection(0x8511a0)

kwin(2666) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  2 desktops:  4

kwin(2666) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

[/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub] virtual void Soprano::Server::ServerConnection::run() thread done.

[/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub] virtual Soprano::ODBC::Connection::~Connection() Soprano::Server::ServerConnection(0x8a8d10) 

void Soprano::Server::ServerCore::serverConnectionFinished() 

virtual Soprano::Server::ServerConnection::~ServerConnection() Removing connection

[/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub] void Soprano::Server::ServerCore::serverConnectionFinished() Connection removed. Current count: 12

[/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub] virtual void Soprano::Server::ServerConnection::run() thread done.

[/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub] virtual Soprano::ODBC::Connection::~Connection() Soprano::Server::ServerConnection(0x8511a0) 

void Soprano::Server::ServerCore::serverConnectionFinished()

[/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub] virtual Soprano::Server::ServerConnection::~ServerConnection() Removing connection

[/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub] void Soprano::Server::ServerCore::serverConnectionFinished() Connection removed. Current count: 11
```

revdep-rebuild ist auch gelaufen und hat nichts gefunden.

----------

## Obelix

tja, es wird mir keiner erklären können warum (spontane Selbstheilung des email Programms), aber kmail geht wieder. Evolution stürzt zwar nach wie vor mit "segmentation fault" ab, aber das war eh nur ein Verzweiflungsversuch...

----------

## franzf

 *Obelix wrote:*   

> Von kontakt bekomme ich überhaupt keine Rückmeldung. Weder in /var/log/messages noch in einer shell, selbst wenn ich es mit --nofork starte. Ein sehr schweigsames Programm...

 

Und was genau heißt das?

virtuoso-t spinnt des öfteren mal. Wenn dann kmail nicht an den nepomuk ran kommt, geht halt nix.

Auch kommt es hier in letzter Zeit öfters vor, dass kontact einfach nicht aufgeht. Da bleibt irgend ein Prozess auf der Strecke, kontact schließt nicht richtig.

Dank SingleApplication kann man es daher auch nicht mehr starten -> kontact killen.

----------

